# JNO. WYETH & BRO  poison



## deepwoods (Oct 1, 2005)

Any of you good folks have a value for a cobalt rectangular poison 2 1/2" vertically embossed JNO. WETH & BRO   PHILADELPHIA in front and POISON on each side with ridged corners? Sorry, no picture. Thanks.


----------



## Jim (Oct 3, 2005)

I know just the one you mean, JD. It's a fairly scarce poison, listed by Kuhn as KR-5. As for value, it is listed in my poison book at $140 for the smaller sizes like yours. The big ones of the same type are downright rare and valued up to $1000. Good find, it's a keeper! Jim


----------



## deepwoods (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks for the ifo Jim. I dug that one the other day along with a nice old nursing bottle, a Wyeth wth dose cap, and   500 ketchup and listerine bottles(seemed like). Take care.


----------

